# Fantastic Team



## gasmansgoffa (Mar 26, 2011)

just to let everyone know, I bought my Swift Escape last year from all electric in Kidderminster fantastic service, they have now moved . and I have taken my baby in for it's first service( plus little niggles I had) to the new premises, at AEG Motorhomes Birmingham Street, Stourbridge, West Midlands, DY8 1JE.(same people new name)

Fantastic service from Howard (sales) and Gavin( service) so delighted with the MH, and the after care even more so from the team that keep me (complete novice) on the road.

I can recommend this Team, and it'd not just Swift they look after, so have a look , they do what they say on the packet!! 

WELL done all, and thank you,

ps thanks for the return of my left purse. had a blonde ( or was it grey) moment and left it on the desk !!!!!!

anyway thank you all Fantastic service .

Loraine


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Lorraine,

Good to hear about the excellent service that you have received. We need more reports like these IMHO.

Keep enjoying your motorhome    

Regards Caulkhead (from the not so sunny Isle of Wight)


----------

